# Do you believe in God?



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

*Do you believe in God?*​
I believe in God and am religious8032.79%I believe in God but I ain't religious or nothin' like that7430.33%No9036.89%


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

...Just wondering


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

An emphatic, unequivocal and definitive *no*.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

yes i do because you have to have something to believe in


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes I do and I believe in his son, Jesus Christ....i am not religious in the sense of sacraments and rituals, rather i am building a relationship with the Lord Jesus.


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah same here


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Althought it's dangerous to talk about religions here  :?

I believe in God. But I hate the fact that religion can make us guilty of plenty of things, and after we are afraid of Hell, etc.

I believe in a God who is not restrictive. Not like in the Bible. God is supposed to be understanding. I don't mean to kill someone or something like that :!: , but I think that he may be more open than what the Bible says.

And for me, believing that we live for something, and we just don't die after w/o nothing else, is important. The feeling that there is something after is appealing, and gives me hope that we don't suffer for nothing in life.

But it's just my opinion and sometimes I really wonder if I am right! But I am born like that 

Allure30


----------



## jill10 (Apr 16, 2005)

no i shall remain agnostic until she gives me a better clue to her existance hehehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I am a devout atheist. It is a matter of faith with me.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Somehow i'd pick "none of the above". I'm pretentious with my beliefs like that.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Atheist


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

agnostic


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't really care whether there is or isn't. Wow...talk about apathy.


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm a devout WELS Lutheran. 'Nuff said.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

*Ps 83:18
That people may know that you, whose name is Jehovah,
You alone are the Most High over all the earth. *

King James
*Ps 83:18
That men may know that thou, whose name alone is JEHOVAH, art the most high over all the earth.*

After reading the bible and other religious books such as the Quran (or part of the Quran anyway), I do believe the scripture found at Ps 83:18 is true.

It took me a long time to be convinced but I am now very sure that the scriptures in the bible are the word of God.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Agnostic...


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Eastern Orthodox Christian. The mystical spirituality, sacraments and disciplines of Eastern Christianity build my relationship with Christ and help ease my DR.


----------



## felimz (Jul 4, 2006)

Agnostic Atheism.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Not at all.

I believe nothing without proof. 
Anything other than that is delusional.

But I dont have any dislike for people who do.
If it makes them happy, then so be it.
Unfotunately I'm not that gullible.


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

I assume that since the whole Jesus thing, god has been nothing more than a political tool. Since long ago, religions have been destroyed, despite being so similar to eachother. It's intrigueing really. Why does this battle exist? What is the source of belief? Did ancient religion really just center around sex?

A man sees god through orgasm. The woman gives birth to a child. Is god the simplistic reality of life? Is god the sun? Or perhaps god has always been a tool for control, used by those with the knowledge. But the knowledge of what?


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

if there wouldnt be God, the world would be so hopeless and depressing..., some people just dont have a choice, cuz their life sucks so much.


----------



## mazz (Nov 24, 2006)

not a believer but i do wonder


----------



## m.m (Sep 8, 2007)

atheist


----------



## phantomfrigidere (Nov 16, 2007)

No proof = athiest = me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Negative


----------



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

There's not a day goes by that I don't think about a "God(s)" If there is then their not kind loving God(s), it/they wouldn't allow us to go through this pish if it/they were.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

with this shitty dp/dr i find it so hard to believe in God but i know there's a God and this dp/dr is a matter of time if i recover i can believe in God again as i always did...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

You know there's a god with your "gut" feeling?


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

i dunno what u mean with "gut"...
well, i advise u to read about the miracles of Quran or just go to youtube and type miracles in Quran or scientific miracles of Quran etc... and watch as many videos as u can then answer me... peace!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feeling#Gut_feeling



> *Gut feeling*
> 
> A gut feeling or gut reaction is a visceral emotional reaction to something, often one of disgust. Gut feelings are generally regarded as unmodulated by conscious thought.
> 
> ...


Also linked with:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gut_feelin ... psychology



> *Intuition (knowledge)*
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> (Redirected from Gut feeling)
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

dunno said:


> i advise u to read about the miracles of Quran or just go to youtube and type miracles in Quran or scientific miracles of Quran etc... and watch as many videos as u can then answer me... peace!


You advise me to view a non-proven belief? Who are these people/person who has written this book about "The mitacles of Quran"? What's to say you read the mind of a insane person?

A faith is an excellent item to have within your hands/heart. It would benefit me greatly. Although the only person I can have faith in is myself... but i'm yet to find any.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

> Who are these people/person who has written this book about "The mitacles of Quran"?


 what book are u talking about? i'm not asking u to read about someone who wrote about those miracles, as those miracles are facts and u can read them in Quran which was written 14 centuries ago...

here are some videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34kCSBkI ... re=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QN8eoCw ... re=related

there are many others out there...

i don't know what u mean with reading the mind of an insane person.. :s

just like u i only "have faith in myself" for the moment...
u're welcome man


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

No, I was asking you to question the person/people who wrote ?The miracles in Quran?, but of course they no long exist? only their reinforced beliefs exist.

If you start to believe your own religion which hasn?t been proven, you can either denial the truth or be delusional (Liking this word lately). The main fact of the matter is; you can make weak people (Bother?s term for men who like football ) believe In your own faith? and they won?t be in denial or delusional, because they will only be believing what another person believed, they just haven?t questioned whether the ?inventor? was either sane or truthful, and they can?t (because now they don?t exist)? they can either believe or don?t believe? and many people need a faith in order to function as a person. Another reinforcement is down to these religions being centuries old? because so many others have been ignorant to accurate knowledge in the past, this carries on into future centuries. Also 14 centuries ago people believed the world was flat? lol (Might be wrong on that one, correct me if you dare and I?ll stab your voodoo doll! =I )

Oh I?m sorry, they are facts? Gawd? I must be mistaken with reality and fantasy! I?ll just go down my garden and play with the fairies =D.

Well if a nutter writes a book? it?s going to have limited statements which are true it in? although perhaps they have a disorder where they can only state the truth? But what?s to say their truth is the ?right? truth? and what the hell is the ?right? truth?

If you only have faith in yourself, you wouldn?t need to believe in anything other then yourself.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

> No, I was asking you to question the person/people who wrote ?The miracles in Quran?, but of course they no long exist? only their reinforced beliefs exist


it was written by one person who was illiterate; he's the prophete of God like many others (Jesus, Abraham, Moises, Noah etc...), i know this is difficult to believe in..I too find it difficult to believe in it while dp'ed/dr'ed.
one point i wanted to make clear is that Allah means God. not that muslims believe in another God, it's the same.



> If you only have faith in yourself, you wouldn?t need to believe in anything other then yourself.


i said FOr THE MOMENT ! moreover, i see myself and i'm a fucking miracle !!! the brain is a fucking miracle !!! the universe is a fucking miracle !!! who the fook created all this? don't tell me it's evolution...coz it's a nonsense theory !

well, i don't want to think much about existence etc... as i'm recovering slowly and i'll postpone thinking about it for when i'll be 100% recovered.
peace and love !


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

dunno said:


> it was written by one person who was illiterate; he's the prophete of God like many others (Jesus, Abraham, Moises, Noah etc...), i know this is difficult to believe in..I too find it difficult to believe in it while dp'ed/dr'ed.
> one point i wanted to make clear is that Allah means God. not that muslims believe in another God, it's the same.


No it?s not difficult to believe at all, because if it wasn?t difficult to believe, you wouldn?t need ?faith? to believe it.



dunno said:


> i said FOr THE MOMENT ! moreover, i see myself and i'm a flower* miracle !!! the brain is a flower* miracle !!! the universe is a flower* miracle !!! who the fook created all this? don't tell me it's evolution...coz it's a nonsense theory !


So you have faith ?in yourself? at the ?moment? and so you don?t need to have faith in a religion for the time being, till your ?moment? is over? Because I meant I have faith in myself, and I don?t need god?s path to walk.



> Miracle:
> an unusual and mysterious event that is thought to have been caused by a god, or any very surprising and unexpected event.


Well of course you?re going to be a miracle, you believe you and everything else was ?caused by a god? (I like the ?a? in that quote)? I guess we are unexpected as well? heh.

Perhaps we created ourselves? You don?t believe we evolved, yet evolution takes ?time? and so it is ?time? and time could be the cause of our creation, because the odds aren?t low that we will develop a technology which manipulates time. Although I haven?t a clue when it comes to maths or science, but what I do know is that over the last one hundred years, we have ?evolved? rapidly which were mainly due to ?sorrow? (War). Where will we be in another one hundred years with technology if we still exist? Perhaps we have to create ourselves to live in the past, in order to exist in the future, because we end ourselves due to the cause of the technology which allowed us to create ourselves in the past, and that cause is ?wars?.



dunno said:


> well, i don't want to think much about existence etc... as I?m recovering slowly and i'll postpone thinking about it for when i'll be 100% recovered.
> peace and love !


When you?ve recovered, just live life, don?t observe it.


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

No , I don't , I just tried everyday to believe in myself wich is already very difficult sometimes.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

DEFINATLEY YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## Urushiol (Jul 8, 2007)

Ex-Christian Atheist here.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Perhaps we created ourselves? You don?t believe we evolved, yet evolution takes ?time? and so it is ?time? and time could be the cause of our creation, because the odds aren?t low that we will develop a technology which manipulates time. Although I haven?t a clue when it comes to maths or science, but what I do know is that over the last one hundred years, we have ?evolved? rapidly which were mainly due to ?sorrow? (War). Where will we be in another one hundred years with technology if we still exist? Perhaps we have to create ourselves to live in the past, in order to exist in the future, because we end ourselves due to the cause of the technology which allowed us to create ourselves in the past, and that cause is ?wars?.


If "evolution were true, then how come we have no recorded history of humans up until about 6000 years ago? What, we just automatically at that time started being smart and building temples and communicating ALL AT ONCE? And humans havent changed since that time either, only our technology and the things we believe have changed, OOOHHHH except for the God of the Bible, certain people have always followed him even back to the first record of humans. HAHAHAHA, evolution is laughable at best.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Urushiol said:


> Ex-Christian Atheist here.


I weep for you my friend.  You lost the best thing you could ever have.


----------



## anxietyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Claymore said:


> Urushiol said:
> 
> 
> > Ex-Christian Atheist here.
> ...


I'm in the same boat...Christian when younger, but Atheist now. It is actually a relief not believing in an invisible man. Everything makes much more sense.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

anxietyboy said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Urushiol said:
> ...


If you meet me once and we never speak again, you've lost nothing. If you meet Jesus and you never speak again, you've lost everything.

"What would a man gain if he recieved the whole world and lost his soul?"(out of the mouth of the Lord Himself)

Its hard for anyone to believe in someone the've never seen, but if you take a look in Jesus' life, he healed A LOT of people BUT, he NEVER healed anyone unless that person believed he could do it and expressed that faith in some way by speaking ect. :wink:


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm 100% Atheist. To me, theres no point in making things more complicated then they need to be. One of my favorite questions is: "If God created the universe, then who created God?" to which most believers would respond: "God didn't need to be created, hes too powerful/perfect/special/whatever for that." In my opinion, the very same thing could be said about the universe itself. It does not need a creator.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Claymore said:


> If "evolution were true, then how come we have no recorded history of humans up until about 6000 years ago? What, we just automatically at that time started being smart and building temples and communicating ALL AT ONCE?


We most certainly did not "start being smart and building temples" all at once, it was a gradual process of the dominate culture either converting or slaughtering every other culture on earth. Its still happening to this very day.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

No.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> No.


We all know your awnser Chris but this is unnecesary. Since you wont awnser my pm ill ask you right here..........................why do you hate the idea of a creator sooooooooo much? especially one who offers you so much love. :? did you pray once and your prayer didnt get awnsered so now you have hate for any idea of a God? it has to be for some other reason than just the idea of a creator "defies logic". If you take a look at the trees and the stars and even the complexity of your own body and brain that we cant even fully understand. And I dont mean this in a vulgar way or anything but why does a male's genitalia fit perfectly into a females and thus reproduction? we are two different species. That just happened by accident? My mind cant grasp that.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I was gonna answer that private message but I felt it was gonna require alot of time and effort to explain accurately, So I never got around to answering it sorry 8) But simply put I recent "God" and religion because it defies reason logic and intellect, it has hurt human-kind extremely much more than it has helped it (Just look at wars, almost every war has religion as a main or second factor of why the war is fought) It brainwashes and scares children (and adults) to not think for themselves, which is very important if we are going to survive for much longer. I could go on.

These are some answers to your question, and I am concerned about all of this since I am very much interrested in the well-being of humanity and what is happening in the world.

So no I did not pray and did not get what I wanted, I did not get raped by a catholic priest etc etc.

Some of the stuff that religion has taken into their teachings and writings and OMGWTFCOMPLICATED, like Respect (well, unless you are a woman, homosexual etc, according to the bible and im sure the koran and the jewish texts aswell) Are ofcourse GOOD things. but those things are better applied without religion trying to take patent on it. And why the f uck doesnt the church have to pay any taxes? and why do they invest huge ammounts of money in things on the market and in companies, when things like that is concidered a sin by themselves?

F uck "God" F uck Religon, believe in the capability of every single one of us being able to do what is good for mankind by thinking for ourselves and collectively, Stop the wars, stop the lies.

All we need is peace and love and human power, and we only need to be unkind to the ones that greatly does not deserve kindness.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

pwned!
religion - 0 inzom -1


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

People define "God" differently. If I say I believe in God, what am I believing in? There's been so many Gods throughout history.
I personally believe there's an intelligence to this universe that scientists have yet to discover/define. There is, in my mind, no separation between the universe and God. I don't believe natural selection and mishaps are the whole explanation for this existence, I think it's more to it. Something ignited the first spark of life, and it's still living in us all.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> and I am concerned about all of this since I am very much interrested in the well-being of humanity and what is happening in the world.


Ok, im not concerned AT ALL about whats happening in the world because everything thats happening in it now, the Bible said was going to happen. And by the way, humanity dosen't have that much longer here on this earth.



Inzom said:


> And why the f uck doesnt the church have to pay any taxes?


The Church dosen't pay taxes because it is not sponsered by anybody. Why do you think Churches take offerings? To keep the Church in existence. It dosen't pay taxes basically because of "separation of Church and state".



Inzom said:


> and why do they invest huge ammounts of money in things on the market and in companies, when things like that is concidered a sin by themselves?


Not all Churches are good ones. Thats another thing Jesus said would happen right before he came back. He said Churches right before he came back would be corrupt and would fall away from him. That dosen't mean all Churches but it does mean a lot of them. And he also spoke of "a great falling away from him would happen". Thats why you see more and more Christians converting to atheism, muslim, hindu ect. It was all told thousands of years ago as a warning to us so we would know that he was coming back to take the true followers of Him to heaven to escape the anti-christ and the judgements and stuff that are near. Its all been told in the Bible EXACTLEY what is going to happen and every single bit of it is happening all around us whether YOU believe it or not.

And i'd like to add one more thing.........................CHRISTIANITY IS NOT A RELIGION, it is a RELATIONSHIP. Christ HATES religion. This is what he told the religious leaders of his day, "you follow your father THE DEVIL, and you do the works of your father THE DEVIL." Religion says if you follow all the rules and be this way or that way, you have a free pass to heaven and the Lord HATES that because only those who except what he did for them (out of love) on the cross will see heaven. Peace.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

york said:


> People define "God" differently. If I say I believe in God, what am I believing in? There's been so many Gods throughout history.
> I personally believe there's an intelligence to this universe that scientists have yet to discover/define. There is, in my mind, no separation between the universe and God. I don't believe natural selection and mishaps are the whole explanation for this existence, I think it's more to it. Something ignited the first spark of life, and it's still living in us all.


york these are my views exatcly, i was saying it to someone the other day as a matter of fact lol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This was a bit funny, I just checked my Facebook and had gotten this private message :

"Hi I'm the new admin of a group you just joined... just if you all were wondering why you're getting a message from me. I am just sending all of you a website I think you'll love.

Here's the link:

www.Harvest.org

Enjoy!"

I for sure did not join any "cool christianity" group, last group I joined on Facebook was for http://exchristian.net/ Maybe they got hacked/taken over. If so thats some buuulll shi t.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> This was a bit funny, I just checked my Facebook and had gotten this private message :
> 
> "Hi I'm the new admin of a group you just joined... just if you all were wondering why you're getting a message from me. I am just sending all of you a website I think you'll love.
> 
> ...


 :lol: I think God is trying to speak to you >personally< and you dont even see it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If God existed and was all powerful and wanted to speak to me he should know where I am. A supreme being wouldnt have to leave clues like "oh Me-damnit, for some reason I cannot show myself or communicate clearly or in any way at all, so I?ll just make things happen that people can guess and hope and interpret as signs from me"

In all honestly I could use some higher power to help me (dont we all), but I know that does not exist, So I?ll have to rely on what we have. Reality. Oh wait, I suffer from DPD/DR So I cannot even rely on that. F uck it all. I?ve been having two bad days.

*Now Playing : Vader - Helleluyah!!! (God Is Dead) [Vader-Impressions_In_Blood-(Advance)-2006-KzT]*


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> If God existed and was all powerful and wanted to speak to me he should know where I am. A supreme being wouldnt have to leave clues like "oh Me-damnit, for some reason I cannot show myself or communicate clearly or in any way at all, so I?ll just make things happen that people can guess and hope and interpret as signs from me"
> 
> In all honestly I could use some higher power to help me (dont we all), but I know that does not exist, So I?ll have to rely on what we have. Reality. Oh wait, I suffer from DPD/DR So I cannot even rely on that. F uck it all. I?ve been having two bad days.
> 
> *Now Playing : Vader - Helleluyah!!! (God Is Dead) [Vader-Impressions_In_Blood-(Advance)-2006-KzT]*


Then there would be no faith and you would just follow him because you saw or heard him, thats not REAL love, which is what he's after. And that picture........................wow :shock: You do really hate God don't you. Man if only you knew how much he loved you and wants a relationship with you.........but thats in his hands.......... not mine.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry about the size of the picture, It was about 500% bigger than intended.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Claymore said:


> Then there would be no faith and you would just follow him because you saw or heard him, thats not REAL love, which is what he's after.


Im sorry man, this is so nonsensical that I do not even know where to start. I think you just pinpointed the essence of why god and religion fails in one single sentence. F uck man you seem like such a cool dude and I?m sure we could be great friends, just look how religion is complicating things. and now *I* just pinpointed why stuff fails in Israel and everywhere there is un-needed conflicts about religion, hehe.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Then there would be no faith and you would just follow him because you saw or heard him, thats not REAL love, which is what he's after.
> ...


We are friends Chris and i'll always be your friend. :wink: There is no conflict here, I just mourn because I know how much better your life could be. You see my friend, its not about how any other Christian acts or what THEY do, they will have to take that up with God theirselves. I will only say this one more time and then I have to end this subject with you because it all comes down to "you believe, or you don't". REAL Christianity is NOT a religion, its a relationship. Its what you and Jesus do together and how he works in your own personal life, thats why I said it dosent matter what anyone else does or says, their relationship with Christ is not yours. But anyway man, we'll always be friends, we just don't agree on this subject, but that dosent matter, I still love ya' as a friend just as much. If you ever change your mind (God willing you do before you die) i'll be here and you can ask me anything. God has already shown me numerous times that he's real so I have no choice but to believe after the things ive seen and felt. But still friends bro.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes I believe in God even though sometimes living with this dp it's hard to even believe in myself, but things have happened to me that I feel was the work of God and I wouldn't accept any other explanation because this is how I chose to live and believe. God gives everyone free will and they have the opportunity to believe what they want because he loves us that much. I don't do debates on this because to me it's silly and just gets in the way of a peaceful life. Religion hasn't started wars or disasters only people who cant accept how another person believes and chooses to live is what has made the world that way (there are people from both sides of the fence in on this one, Christians aren't the only ones bashing people for beliefs) I could care less what someone else believes because it doesn't affect me BUT I do feel horrible for someone when they say God doesn't exist only because I feel for their souls, but I won't ramble on and on to them and talk down to them because I believe their way of thinking is wrong. Anyways back to the question of this post. Yes I do.


----------



## fuenteselaine (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I believe in God. There are number of times God helped me in doing my things. I even do not know whether "God exists or not". Can anyone help me in this matter?


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

that pic extremely disrespectful. ill kindly ask you to take it down, please.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey man Its just an image It doesnt really know how to be disrespectful. Its only some dude on a crucifix. 
Non Christians feel disrespected when they are told their life would be better with God in it and they are right to feel that way. Christians feel disrespected when they are told by atheists their life would be better without God in it and they are also right to feel that way. Unfortunately it happens. Stop disrespecting each other people, come on.
All we need to make every ones life better is more tolerance of each other. Let it go and everybody makes their own choices. Do what you want to do and just get on with it, live and let live. Freedom is beautiful thing. Peace.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Do you believe in God?


sure


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

the image might not know how to be disrespectful, but its poster knew exactly what he was posting. and that "dude" is my savior, my man. i agree that non-Christians feel disrespected when told to change their views and vice versa, but that's where it ends. pictures disrespecting somebody's faith are childish. you dont see any believers posting disrespectful pictures of darwin. i just dont like what the image depicts. atheism is one thing, but pictures like that are out of line.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> the image might not know how to be disrespectful, but its poster knew exactly what he was posting. and that "dude" is my savior, my man. i agree that non-Christians feel disrespected when told to change their views and vice versa, but that's where it ends. pictures disrespecting somebody's faith is childish. you dont see any believers posting disrespectful pictures of darwin. i just dont like what the image depicts,thats all.


Im with ya' simply. :wink: That "dude", is my savior too. If people spent more time asking Jesus into their lives so they could go to heaven and avoid the coming tribulation that i'm convinced we are only a matter of years away from instead of hating and making fun of him, I think they'd be alot better off.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Certainly, yes I do....and for several reasons which I do not seek to impose on anyone.
I am a skeptic, even though brought up to believe in a intelligent creator.
My beliefs stated her emanate from scientific evidence.
(1)Evidence from outer regions of space now shows that the universe was born and is not infinitely old. 
(2)What caused an explosion of mere energy-matter of such absolutely precise control causing the ordering of the universe? mere chance? It had to be an intelligent person regardless of whether 'he' had a 'father' or a 'grandfather'. 
(3)As for evolution's history book, the fossil record? Does it show life's gradual development from one species to another? A resounding and deafening, "no"; rather sudden and prolific species appear wholly formed.
(4)What is the mathematical chance of the simplest ingredient ( say a protein) of life's forming at random? 1 : 10 followed by 115 zeros.
(4).b.The chance ( in general) of any event becoming impossible? 1 : 10 followed by 50 zeros.
What then is the relative chance of a simple ingedient of life's forming? Divide 1+115 zeros by 1+50 zeros = 1 plus 65 zeros.
Bottom line; is that the chance of life's (one protein out of twenty) forming randomly (without "God') is 1 followed by 65 zeros times the impossible. Sounds pretty impossible to me.
(5)Last but not least is the discovery of Mitochondrial DNA. Studying it's transmission, geneticists now agree that all women living today came ultimately from just one woman (Perhaps biblical Genesis has a point?)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Gah. Im so over this really. I might take the picture down because its oversized and it is indeed unsympathetic and disrespectful, and I dont see myself as those things, atleast I dont want to be those things. Although when I downloaded it, I wasnt out searching for antichristian art, I downloaded it because it is an impressive piece of artwork.

However I really do disrespect fundamentalist fanatics, Which I think most of you are not.

On topic, I give you the choice to take 4 minutes and listen to this mastermind: 




Peace.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Sleepwalker said:


> (1)Evidence from outer regions of space now shows that the universe was born and is not infinitely old.


Multiverse. This is not the only universe.
Everything is energy constantly being concentrated through our thoughts contracting and condensing into matter and then returning to uncondensed energy again. Infinity transforming itself. On some level we all exist as energy and this energy has its own intelligence. You can call that God or nature or science or whatever. Science has shown this as well. That is why the universe is not infinitely old. The universe is infinitely new. Science has not correctly grasped the concept of infinity yet. It cant.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Claymore said:


> > Im with ya' simply. :wink: That "dude", is my savior too. If people spent more time asking Jesus into their lives so they could go to heaven and avoid the coming tribulation that i'm convinced we are only a matter of years away from instead of hating and making fun of him, I think they'd be alot better off.


OK. How do you know people are not doing that or have not done that. Some people just are not as fanatical as you. I am not suffering. I am very blessed. Friend you are experiencing tribulations are you not. I saw a beautiful piece of artwork. I think Jesus is a very beautiful "dude." No disrespect to you but maybe your own insecurity saw disrespect for Christianity when there was none present.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

noodles, right now your arguing just to argue. how is a picture of a mutilated Jesus Christ being crusified on an upside down cross not disrespectful to christianity? humor me.i dont see what you find aesthetically pleasing about that picture.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

> On topic, I give you the choice to take 4 minutes and listen to this mastermind:


Mr. Doug Stanhope has many valid (and funny) points.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Cant resist. 666th post lol.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Noodles said:


> OK. How do you know people are not doing that or have not done that. Some people just are not as fanatical as you. I am not suffering. I am very blessed. Friend you are experiencing tribulations are you not.


If they are doing that GOOD, they'll know what eternal bliss with their Loving creator is like very soon, if they're not, that's fine too. People have free will and can chose to believe whatever they want, its not my decision to make for them. Secondly, YES I am going through tribulations, every Christian will, but that wasn't the kind of tribulation I was reffering to. I was reffering to the book of Revalation type tribulation if you know what that is. Anytime an upside down cross is presented, it represents satan, our enemy who tries his best to destroy lives and succeeds A LOT because after all he is the God of the Earth and the enemy of God. Thats why I agreed that the picture was kinda hurtfull to look at.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Claymore said:


> Noodles said:
> 
> 
> > OK. How do you know people are not doing that or have not done that. Some people just are not as fanatical as you. I am not suffering. I am very blessed. Friend you are experiencing tribulations are you not.
> ...


claymore, your right, bro. good post.i would never force my faith on someone that refuses to accept it. a man has to care about his salvation before any one else can. your also right about the book of revelation, but not every inverted cross is satanic.when St.Peter was crucified, he requested he be crucified on an inverted cross because he didnt feel worthy to die the same way jesus did. 'till this day the symbol used for st.peter is an inverted cross. its pretty easy to differentiate whether their being used for him or not though.
this is a link of the pope standing next to an inverted cross. there was actually a lot of controversy that came along with this picture because alot of people were unaware of what the cross represented.
http://www.shasta.com/sphaws/invertedcross.html

on a brighter note though, ive been saying some prayers for people on this forum, so i hope everyones day went well.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> Anytime an upside down cross is presented, it represents satan


In the Bible it talks about your good buddy Peter, Jesus' apostle, being crucified upside down, the guy who walked on water sort of like these amazing creatures...


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> claymore, your right, bro. good post.i would never force my faith on someone that refuses to accept it. a man has to care about his salvation before any one else can. your also right about the book of revelation, but not every inverted cross is satanic.when St.Peter was crucified, he requested he be crucified on an inverted cross because he didnt feel worthy to die the same way jesus did. 'till this day the symbol used for st.peter is an inverted cross. its pretty easy to differentiate whether their being used for him or not though.
> this is a link of the pope standing next to an inverted cross. there was actually a lot of controversy that came along with this picture because alot of people were unaware of what the cross represented.
> http://www.shasta.com/sphaws/invertedcross.html
> 
> on a brighter note though, ive been saying some prayers for people on this forum, so i hope everyones day went well.


Yeah, I was aware of how Simon Peter died because I have Fox's Book of Martyrs. So I was differentiating that the picture had nothing to do with St.Peter. As far as Revalation goes, glad you see it too. Every prophecy about the End Times is happening all around us at a VERY rapid rate, the Lord will be back to get us soon thank God, maybe we won't have to suffer from DP for 40 or 50 more years. Our culture is starting to resemble Sodom and Gamorrah. And thanks for the picture.

I've also been praying for everyone on here as well.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime an upside down cross is presented, it represents satan
> ...


Yeah those little guys are awsome. I wish I could run fast enough to run on water :lol: . Yeah, and Peter bless him went through a lot just to preach about Jesus, i'm glad at least you can't be beaten in public anymore for following Christ but it'll start happening again not to long from now thanks to the anti-christ, well for those who are left behind after Jesus comes back.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Claymore said:


> simplynothing said:
> 
> 
> > claymore, your right, bro. good post.i would never force my faith on someone that refuses to accept it. a man has to care about his salvation before any one else can. your also right about the book of revelation, but not every inverted cross is satanic.when St.Peter was crucified, he requested he be crucified on an inverted cross because he didnt feel worthy to die the same way jesus did. 'till this day the symbol used for st.peter is an inverted cross. its pretty easy to differentiate whether their being used for him or not though.
> ...


when ever he decides to come get us, im definitely ready and i know your just itching to get out of here,lol. whether it be tomorrow or in 50 years, thats fine because i intend on being dp free really soon. my dp is already more or less at that bearable level again finalllyyyy and im not taking it for granted. my next step is complete remission. btw claymor, what do you do on a day to day, do you work or anything?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> when ever he decides to come get us, im definitely ready and i know your just itching to get out of here,lol. whether it be tomorrow or in 50 years, thats fine because i intend on being dp free really soon. my dp is already more or less at that bearable level again finalllyyyy and im not taking it for granted. my next step is complete remission.


CONGRADULATIONS MAN!!!!  Im so glad you're getting better, THATS GREAT!!!!!. Can't wait till I get there, i'll just have to wait it out :| . And YEESSSS I AM REALLY ITCHING to leave this wicked world and be with my Lord, I can't wait to fall at his feet. I think anyone who gets born again gets homesick because we know this world is not our true home, just a temporary one, and not a good one at that :| . But Jesus said "when you see these things begin to happen, look up because your redemption is close". Im seein em' and i'm dag on sure LOOKIN UP!!!!


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks,man. about a year ago when i would get home from going out i would realize that i wasn't dp'ed when i was out because i wasnt focusing on it and i felt like i didn't have to worry about dp anymore, so thats what i aiming for. you'll be there soon,my friend. im with you though, i cant wait to leave this place. have you ever read nde's about heaven? their really amazing.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> have you ever read nde's about heaven? their really amazing.


Your welcome man. :wink: And nde's about heaven? I don't think i've ever heard of it.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

yea near death experiences. a couple a minutes ago i was watching videos about a couple people that were clinically dead that visited heaven. you should give it a look.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> yea near death experiences. a couple a minutes ago i was watching videos about a couple people that were clinically dead that visited heaven. you should give it a look.


OOHHHHHHHHHH OK, Yeah I've watched a lot of those. And the way they describe heaven makes me want to go there right now. :!:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Your complete disregard for reality and common sense and intelligence in favor of fairytales written thousands of years ago is starting to amaze me.

I am aware that this is not the debate part of the forum but the title of the thread really invites to debate. I feel sorry for anyone who takes "the bible" literally, because that person has truly thrown all of his/her brain away on that subject.

Needless to say I dont believe in god or satan, not in the biblical way anyways. I think I just read that according to you, "god" made the Earth "satans" domain? Yeah, that sounds like a loving god. And even if he did not do so willingly (hmm, isnt the story that he cast down lucifer or something, anyways) the fact alone that he has let people suffer unspeakable evils for 2000+ years without ANY intervention should have made christians all over the world denounce him ages ago, as what this describes is nothing else than a sadistic fascist dictator. And dont give me any of that "but I was born again and felt his presence gosh darnit", I?ve seen up close what the christian brainwashing can do, infact the whole system is so brilliant that the people can actually brainwash themselves. Not to mention the peer-pressure and what desperation can do to a persons mind. Because thats where it all is, in your mind. Created by the mind.

I should stop here because I dont know why I even bother, debating christianity with a christian is 99% of the time pointless because on that subject they have thrown away all reason logic intelligence and common sense and selfworth.

When you are kind to someone, you are the creator and instigator of that action/mindset
When you show respect to someone, you are the creator and instigator of that action/mindset
Whem you are mean to someone, you are the creator and instigator of that action/mindset

YOU have the power over YOU, noone else is pulling the strings. (Oh shi- I didnt really stop did I)

There you have it, alot of people probably really dislike me at this point (It never occured to me until recently that most of the people on the forum is american) But what can I say, have fun wasting emotions time and energy and money on the biggest bullshit in the history of mankind, resourses that you could use to recover from dpd/dr/depression/anxiety/bi-polar/whatever just by adjusting them a tiny bit.

Peace, and be well.

*too long didnt read: you are sheep.*


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

As for near death experiences, when a person dies the brain produces *Dimethyltryptamine* also known as *DMT* which is the strongest halucinogetic/psychadelic substance known to man. Enough said.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

no one hates you and no one is spending any money. salvation is the one gift in this world that you dont have to pay for. at the end of the day if god isnt real like you say, what do christians loose? and if he is real like i say. what do you loose?
you should watch this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKkCGPkegG0&feature=related


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Inzom said:


> As for near death experiences, when a person dies the brain produces *Dimethyltryptamine* also known as *DMT* which is the strongest halucinogetic/psychadelic substance known to man. Enough said.


i said "clinically dead" that means no pulse and no brain activity. how can a person see hallucinations with no brain activity? no body can explain that. 'nuff said.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I stopped watching after "Voodoo priest returns back from the dead 4 times" and "Sid Roth has spent 25 years investigating the Supernatural".


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

your being closed minded.well,if you dont watch it you should at least look into nde's. like i said,their unexplained and doctors are still perplexed as to how someone can experience visions, but yet be 100% dead. so that should put a wrinkle in your brain while you find the next blasphemous picture to put up.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> "god" made the Earth "satans" domain? Yeah, that sounds like a loving god.


Nope, God gave US domain over the Earth and WE gave it to satan when he decieved Adam and Eve to do the only thing God said NOT to do.



Inzom said:


> debating christianity with a christian is 99% of the time pointless


Yes, it is pointless because once a person is TRULY born again, they instantly change. They for one have an awsome experience with God, but they now KNOW He exists and love Him too much to throw it away.
You could have called be an athiest before I gave my heart to Christ, but I was not "brainwashed", I made the decision on my own with NO peer pressure. I wasn't in a Church when it happened, I was in my Aunts living room. And it was the most incredible experience I could ever imagine.



Inzom said:


> There you have it, alot of people probably really dislike me at this point


Nope, we still love ya' Chris. :wink:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> As for near death experiences, when a person dies the brain produces *Dimethyltryptamine* also known as *DMT* which is the strongest halucinogetic/psychadelic substance known to man. Enough said.


I'm aware of DMT but the people we are talking about were dead for up to 30 minutes and then came back, some were scared to death and felt like they were on fire, and some were angry because they had been brought back. The brain is completely dead after what? 5 minutes at the most.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

some hospitals go so far as to put x's in certain areas of the operating room, so if the patient claims he/she had an nde the doctor will ask if they saw x's and where. a bunch of people pinpointed where the x's were to be found. there has even been cases where the patient told the doctor what tools he preformed the surgery with. can you explain that?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah. A bad anaesthesiologist.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

original. what does your avatar mean?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It?s a band. VNV Nation. One of the best bands in the world. electronic music with some of the best lyrics you will ever hear. Here is the cover of their latest album:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

VNV means Victory Not Vengeance.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyrics from the track "Tempest"

_At first light lay proud foundations.
Sense the greatness that before you unfolds.
Seek no more for hollow answers.
Answers that lay within you all along.
Farewell to dawns seen through saddened eyes.
Farewell to pasts to sorrows chained.
Forget your fears and want no more.
You will be strong and want no more.
You'll be adored. You will have everything.
You will be strong and want no more.
Forget your fears. You will have everything.
And want no more. _


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

i just listened to one of their songs called chrome. it sounds like something they would play at the clubs.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah "Chrome" isnt a good example of what their general style is. And is probably one of my least favorite tracks by them.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> noodles, right now your arguing just to argue.


Please don't judge me friend. I was not arguing. I am sorry you think I am. I was exercising my right and freedom to share my personal opinion just the same as everybody else does here. There is no need to take personal offense because I did not mean you any. I respect you have personal views. My cause is not conflict it is peace.

"At first light lay proud foundations.
Sense the greatness that before you unfolds.
Seek no more for hollow answers.
Answers that lay within you all along."

Beautiful lyrics Inzom. 
Yes we are in control. We create our own destiny. We create sorrow or joy. 
I find it sad and strange that people live there lives in chains so they can be free when they die. Everything we need and will ever have is here now within us.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah VNV has helped me through many tough times in my life.

"*Carry you*"

_Conceal your deepest worries
Confine your thoughts
Inside the walls you built
Of damaged pride

The light in your eyes failing
Like you're adrift
Like night pretending to be day
These storms subside
Though the past the unwanted memories
Are holding onto you
All the power in the universe
Conspires to carry you

Truth you find through your adversities
Will defend you
As your powers and all your energies
Conspire to carry you

The adversary of your soul
The blackest thoughts
That try to poison you
These storms subside
Lay down your greatest burden
Relinquish that which has control of you
And let yourself through

Though the past the unwanted memories
Are holding onto you
All the power in the universe
Conspires to carry you
Truth you find through your adversities
Will defend you
As your powers and all your energies
Conspire to carry you

Though it seems the past
And future look the same
Suffice to say that you're still here

Though the past the unwanted memories
Are holding onto you
All the power in the universe
Conspires to carry you
Truth you find through your adversities
Will defend you
As your powers and all your energies
Conspire to carry you_


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I Like you Noodles, you have a very buddhist/calm vibe around your posts.

Peace.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank-you friend. I have the VNV Nation album Judgment. I think my favorite track from it is illusion. I also like the video.

I am loosely Spiritualist and like the Buddhist way but I am not fanatical about anything. I do my thing and let others do theirs. I wasnt always peaceful. Life brings humility.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

JUST A REMINDER.... IF ANY OF YOU WANT TO DEBATE THE EXISTENCE OF GOD, PLEASE GO TO THE SPIRITUAL DEBATE SECTION. THANK YOU. FROM SISTER HAZEL. :mrgreen:


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

Nihilism is in my view for the time being.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Floating Tears said:


> Nihilism is in my view for the time being.


I'm a Christian, but i'm interested in knowing what Nihilism is (Just Curious). I don't think i've ever heard the word before. :?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> Floating Tears said:
> 
> 
> > Nihilism is in my view for the time being.
> ...


Dannie nihilism is a world view that there is no meaning, purpose, or value to existence. A nihilist might say that existence itself does not exist. It's closely related to existentialism. This is what many people here refer to when talking about existential problems.


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

Surfin is quite right... I came across the word and it's meaning while searching the word "nothing" in latin. More meaning comes from words when they are decoded from latin, so I found the latin its self first. Due to apathy which fluctates within me, I have a low view on emotions... I just see them as chemicals which reward or punishment us based on our actions which makes me feel a slave towards them.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Floating Tears said:


> Surfin is quite right... I came across the word and it's meaning while searching the word "nothing" in latin. More meaning comes from words when they are decoded from latin, so I found the latin its self first. Due to apathy which fluctates within me, I have a low view on emotions... I just see them as chemicals which reward or punishment us based on our actions which makes me feel a slave towards them.


Understood Floating Tears  . And thanks Kenny for explaining it to me.  I was just curious about it cause i'd never heard of it before so thanks guys.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

No problem dude


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe in God but i'm kinda nihilistic and existential in the way i see and view things... :?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Opium of the People...


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Rein said:


> Opium of the People...


What tha heck? :lol:


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe in God and I believe that God lies within the life all around us. God is everywhere, in the air, in the trees, in the water, the earth everything that is life. Life is God and God is life and I believe that the meaning of life is the meaning of life. meaning our search for meaning is part of the plan or meaning. If we all knew God was this or that for sure then we would all have the same objective meaning rather than gathering our own subjective meanings for the collective consciousness as a whole.


----------



## edward_morden (Oct 12, 2009)

Its funny that people use the word "nothing" although there is no way in imagine what nothing is. Its like using a word without meaning. Nothing doesnt exist so you cannot imagine it.
To use nothing is like using the word god. There is no meaning to the word god. Its like being or life. NO MEANING. 
So God=nothing=being=life is all the same.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

edward_morden said:


> Its funny that people use the word "nothing" although there is no way in imagine what nothing is. Its like using a word without meaning. Nothing doesnt exist so you cannot imagine it.
> To use nothing is like using the word god. There is no meaning to the word god. Its like being or life. NO MEANING.
> So God=nothing=being=life is all the same.


lol i like your posts now, theyre kinda funny in a bad twisted way, just how you are soo deluded in proving nothing has an existance, although nothing has no meaning, so no meaning = no existance..meaning my post holds no value.

hmmm your good.

i feel unreal now.

do i exist


----------



## edward_morden (Oct 12, 2009)

I meant... if you use the word "nothing" you dont have like an image or anything in front of you while using this word. Its not like "bottle" where you have the image of a bottle and what it does etc.
You cant imagine "nothing".. its like "god" (yeah you could imagine a guy with a white beard but yeah.... thats not what is meant with god).. the same with life..
Is there a definition of Life? I mean Life is everthing what exists so how do you wanna define it... the same with being.

So while using all these you have no image in your brain... no definitions whatsoever...

Its like not saying sth at all.

Thats why you cant define "yourself". Cause "yourself" is "being"/"life" and "being"/"life" is all there is...

I dont know if thats true but its that what seems to be logical and right. Everything else I dont understand.


----------



## edward_morden (Oct 12, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> lol i like your posts now, theyre kinda funny in a bad twisted way, just how you are soo deluded in proving nothing has an existance, although nothing has no meaning, so no meaning = no existance..meaning my post holds no value.


So but you are saying that Im saying nothing has an existence and nothing has also no existence... I guess thats right.. never thought about that. :shock:

so if no meaning = no existence than also meaning = existence and even no meaning is existence or no existence is meaning cause nothing has an existence and nothing has no meaning.

Awesome! Nothing makes sense! = Existence makes sense! :mrgreen:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

edward_morden said:


> NumbNeo said:
> 
> 
> > lol i like your posts now, theyre kinda funny in a bad twisted way, just how you are soo deluded in proving nothing has an existance, although nothing has no meaning, so no meaning = no existance..meaning my post holds no value.
> ...


If nothing exists then where can I find it?


----------



## edward_morden (Oct 12, 2009)

You are nobody cause only nobody exists. So nobody is able to find nothing 
Besides everything what could be thought of is possible. So if its possible that you think of nothing and think then of finding nothing, its possible for you to find it. 
So before you can find nothing go figure out how to think of nothing.

Another question:
Will something be able to think of nothing or somebody of nobody?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

this is just getting ridiculous especially because of the double negatives haha. If nobody is thinking of nothing then everyone is thinking of something.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

edward_morden said:


> Another question:
> Will something be able to think of nothing or somebody of nobody?


Damn man, that does my head in.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Garjon said:


> this is just getting ridiculous especially because of the double negatives haha. If nobody is thinking of nothing then everyone is thinking of something.


If nobody can think of nobody, nobody ceases to be nobody because nobody thinks and therefore nobody is. But since nobody is, all of us aren't. So, no, nobody can't think of nobody because we are. Or if we aren't, nobody is actually somebody and we are thinking of nobody and so we are and somebody is again nobody.

And now, gentlemen, read the above passage three times and I guarantee you that there will be nothing in your head.


----------



## edward_morden (Oct 12, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Garjon said:
> 
> 
> > this is just getting ridiculous especially because of the double negatives haha. If nobody is thinking of nothing then everyone is thinking of something.
> ...


Hold on. But nobody cant never not be and somebody could never not be and somebody is even if nobody is cause there is nobody who could not be.



Garjon said:


> this is just getting ridiculous especially because of the double negatives haha. If nobody is thinking of nothing then everyone is thinking of something.


Sure it is ridiculous but isnt everything ridiculous? Especially nihilism.. people which believe in nothing although nothing couldnt be thought of?

The conclusion is.. that everything is the same and that all man made separations are without logic.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

edward_morden said:


> The conclusion is.. that everything is the same and that all man made separations are without logic.


All made-made separations are necessarily with logic, for where else will you find logic besides in the mind of man?


----------



## edward_morden (Oct 12, 2009)

egodeath said:


> edward_morden said:
> 
> 
> > The conclusion is.. that everything is the same and that all man made separations are without logic.
> ...


Thats right. only minds have logic. I guess/know animals have also logic so you could find logic even in the minds of animals. The only thing is that there isnt even logic. Logic is an illusion. I mean logic could only exist if there would be somebody who does something. This isnt true cause there is nobody and everything just happens. Atoms happen and "you" happen. So cause I can explain the non existent logic with a logical argument.... everything is... 
OR if you really believe in your supernatural separated existence you still have to admit that atoms just happen and there isnt somebody who is the atom and does. Still you also see that atoms act in a logical way although there is nobody in it who could act logically. So the nonexistence of logic has to be as existent as the existence of logic. So with the knowledge that there is non existent logic and existent logic, you have to conclude that everything is.. or rather is the same one thing.


----------



## darrenalex (Oct 23, 2009)

hi there...

Yes sir.Because,He is behind my success n failure.He is my friend,philosopher n guide.Without Him ,the wind can not blow,the sun can not rise ,the flower can not blossom,the plants can not grow n the entire universe will be life less.Those who believe in Him,get His grace.The non-believers do not realise,the pleasure of the believers.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes,i believe in god as the supreme mind that created the visible and the invisible universe and all the things included in it.nothing to do with the god created by the man


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

Animism sounds wonderful; having high respect in all matter you sense around you.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

I have no other choice. Logic and reason compel me. 
To believe that the superlative order and the ultra intelligence and beauty we perceive in the world around us came about by chance, it's just impossible; mathematically and otherwise. 
God is the default position.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

who says it is beautiful though? ..say an alien from another planet came here, and theirs was different from ours, they may not see the beauty as we do?

dont get me wrong, i love the earth, and find it astounding, theres soo much magic going on, its ..i dont know, im stuck for words.

but what if we only see it as beauty, as we have evolved on this planet, and in order to survive we must preserve the planet, therefore, we 'feel' something for it?

also just because we arent inteligent enough yet to understand everything, doesnt mean its logical to impose a supreme being as the creator.
i do believe there is something though, as something cant come from nothing can it? well not from my intelligence yet, but maybe in a few thousand years/few million years, something coming from nothing, is common knowledge.

like imagine an ant... it doesnt have any grasp of the REAL reality thats going on, the way we do, although to it, i assume , its reality is the only reality, due to its inteligence capacity, it cant comprehend a reality like humans percieve.
maybe there is something bigger than us...MUCH bigger, and we just havent crossed paths yet.

i do agree there is something, but probably not a god in the sense of what is being asked in the OP, but there must be something going on, the way everything works out, and balances out, and seems to find a balance, its too uncanny.


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

No need for an alien... we have diffence cultures here which share they own views on beauty. Im interested in a change myself... for the worse so the people on my street have to work togather, like they did back in WW2... it's sad that something like that would be the only way to link people togather... but this is the England for you... although some parts maybe different. I do hope something comes from 2012... i'll be sadded if nothing happened.... maybe just assuming something will be enought for change to happen =).

Yeah I agree, we have a built in limited to make sure we will never get the whole picture... because if we did... it could means we lose every reason to exist.

I just beleive that because Infinity exists... we exist along side it.


----------



## faithislife26 (Nov 8, 2009)

its better for me to believe and in the end find out its not true
than for me to not believe and be left out of His glory.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

yes i believe that is called pascals wager


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a tough time acknowledging that I'M real, and I can see, and feel me.


----------



## slowcheetah (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope so.


----------



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

`


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Atheist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

I was raised an Atheist but Depersonalization helped me change my mind. I believe in God. But I'm not religious.


----------



## dylan44444 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nasty experiences in middle school, high school, and the DP convinced me that God probably dosen't exist. However, on the off-chance that he does, I doubt that he would care if you believed or not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I couldn't vote because there was no other option than 'yes' or 'no'.

I feel like God is a sense of purpose, no? So that could be your family, your lover, your creativity, sociality, smiling even. I like the word God. Obtrusive Jesus freaks bug me, but hardcore atheists bug me even more.

Reality to me is physical. I decided, through DP, that the ego IS the 'soul'. I have a body that maintains itself in order to replace itself through sex, and an ego created to avoid death and select the right mate, as ALL things on this planet, and I'm assuming others, essentially do (obviously the level of self-awareness varies in species to almost none). So, in this thinking, I could think of my body as God, it being the undeniably ultimate purpose. And if I think of my body as God, I could very well just consider this planet God, it having provided the energy needed for my parents to create me, and theirs and all past and present living beings here. We are all one, our egos only tell us different. We are life itself and when we die, I believe, we return to a purer state of being, an unconscious one. Our bodies decompose, but into other forms of life. We will feed things around us and forever be part of them.

"From my rotting body flowers will grow and I am in them and that is eternity." A brilliant quote from Edvard Munch, a Norwegian painter who created the infamous, "The Scream". Apparently a Depersonalization suffer himself.

ANYways. I can't quite vote on that because I think the poll was made with a more traditional sense, but yes, I believe in God. Before Depersonalization I really had no sense of God and would have been more atheist. Labels are boxes though, so I wouldn't consider myself any of those. I am Gage. I change constantly. Why make it harder on myself?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

I believe God and Scientology are somewhat in the same category. It can not be one without the other, but is it possible anyway.I am a spiritual person, I'm not religious. I think religion is a form of Theraphy that helps people to become crazy. keeps them sane.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

Steven said:


> I am a devout atheist. It is a matter of faith with me.


----------



## SnakeyMLT (Jun 25, 2010)

why did he create this?

He is the creator of everything, right?

THEN WHY DID HE 'CREATE' THIS?, TO MAKE US SUFFER, RIGHT?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Simple answer,
No.

I wish i would be dumb enough to believe in it, (Not saying believing is dumb)
so i wouldnt be sad about the fact that after death it will be the same as before being born, Nothing.

Greetings
TheStarter


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

You're a pantheist.



ItCouldBeRobots said:


> I couldn't vote because there was no other option than 'yes' or 'no'.
> 
> I feel like God is a sense of purpose, no? So that could be your family, your lover, your creativity, sociality, smiling even. I like the word God. Obtrusive Jesus freaks bug me, but hardcore atheists bug me even more.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

egodeath said:


> If nothing exists then where can I find it?


Finding something would require detection; it has to emit something so that the observer could observe it. If it does emit, then it could not be nothing.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Sleepwalker said:


> I have no other choice. Logic and reason compel me.
> To believe that the superlative order and the ultra intelligence and beauty we perceive in the world around us came about by chance, it's just impossible; mathematically and otherwise.
> God is the default position.


Not if there are infinit number of universes...


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

I neither believe of its existance or its non-existance. Either positions are only beliefs, I just don't take position.

But here are my views. It is purely human to think that things must either be or not to be. But for a universe so magical as the one which contain such things as beings which are self aware, dark matter, dark energy, indererminated location (Quantum Mechanic) answers such as yes or no would seem at the very least, idiotic. Yes and no is binary, just like computer programs with ''true'' and ''false.''

There can be billions, trillions, infinit number of universes. With each with its own rules. Several billions might be just simulations of super computers... and we may be living in them..., and their programmers be our gods...


----------

